# Flesh Eating bacteria in Galveston Waters



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.12newsnow.com/story/3226...ting-flesh-eating-bacteria-at-galveston-beach

Stay Safe Friends


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If your immune system is compromised, don't enter coastal waters with any type of open cut. Especially now with the additional runoff. Of course some people don't know the condition of their immune system. In almost every one of these cases there is an underlying medical condition. When I was younger, I barefoot wade fished and exposed open cuts to hyper-saline salt water to speed up the healing process. Not recommended now.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

This guy had a cut on his leg, is diabetic, and after exposure on a Sunday didn't go to the doctor until Tuesday. With vibrio I guarantee his foot/leg was in bad shape by early Monday.


----------

